# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  WoWLootcards.com Presents Mmowned TCG Loot Contest!

## Jeremiah

WoWlootcards.com was generous enough to donate three loot cards to Mmowned for a giveaway! All you need to do to enter is make an account on Mmowned, have a post count of three, and then post a comment here! We will randomly select three winners to take home the loot!

So, what's the loot, you ask?

*[Ogre Pinata]
[Tabard of Flame]
[Paper Airplane Kit]*

CONTEST WINNERS:
Schönborn wins the Gyrocopter Kit!
Arcabro wins the Tabard of Flame!
Fuzzytoes wins the Ogre Pinata!

----------


## Opirity

Posting comment here

----------


## Zoidberg

Postingcommenthere.
This is so awesome.

----------


## Reflection

Sure I'm in  :Smile:

----------


## Aldun

Yay ^^! /sign.

----------


## Jackie Moon

They look sooo awesome!!! Goodluck too everyone who enters!!

----------


## Ground Zero

comment .

----------


## Zytan

*Me winz!!! xD*

----------


## stoneharry

Comment .

----------


## Bjarke

Cheers  :Big Grin:  Im in  :Smile:

----------


## wowregister

Commenting =)

----------


## Leonim

Comment!!! (:

----------


## EcHoEs

This is a reply to the contest

----------


## Killalots

*Commented...*

----------


## phorentez

Phorentez Commented :P

----------


## ~Jagris

Sweet, I love all the MMOwned contests, I'm in for it.

----------


## Phoenix23

Comment sent  :Smile:

----------


## [the Sills]

Reply to thread  :Smile:

----------


## BlQ

Sry guys but you have no luck....
Me is in da thread!
/sign

----------


## Notahax

I hope I win XD

----------


## AfterMidnight

Tabard of Flame... GET!

----------


## xf11

commented :000000000

----------


## Confucius

I want to win!

----------


## Sazxo

Is this a comment?!?!?!?!?! I assume it is..... I win

kkthx

----------


## myojinyahiko

Comment. (filler)

----------


## goodzumber

*=^.^= give it to me*

----------


## xipwnedux

commenting :P

----------


## Hewit

I'm game! Post!

----------


## Flintis

We all know I'm the big winner.

----------


## Glynbeard

Gogo comment  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaZZoRgr

wooo! i am so excited

----------


## Thomja

please gief xD

----------


## AZO

I would kill for that tabard of flame >........<' I WANTS IT SO BADDDD

----------


## ^bE qUiEt

i'll just leave this here.

----------


## Grand Malignant

Hurr durr.

----------


## Sednogmah

I r winrar!

----------


## Sarcoptes

Mmm, nice prizes you got there from them \o

----------


## dontblink438

I wanna qualify!  :Big Grin: 

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Miksu

y0 dawg! I herd you like posting, so i posted on your post so you can post while you post!

----------


## nosfiarmus

a comment here!

----------


## yrref

I like chicken.

----------


## doezelkid

Gimme that phat loot!
I hope I win :confused:

----------


## Zing!

Super Fantastic

----------


## Gnobiwan

> They look sooo awesome!!! Goodluck too everyone who enters!!


I just have to say, I love your sig.. but GL to all. wow cards are awesomesauce.

----------


## Dartex

I'm in!  :Big Grin:

----------


## companioncube

The loot card is a lie...

Comment Posted

----------


## Poopzoor

YAYZ00R <- comment

----------


## BonutDot

I will post a comment on a website!

----------


## shorstuff910mc

This is why I love mmowned.

----------


## Troys

Count me in  :Smile:  i love how MMowned has a bunch of contest's with free stuff <3

----------


## nothinglol

Posting comment here.

----------


## Shammy FTW

contest comment right here <----

----------


## Drunne

Commenting !

----------


## iCylark

Commenting very hardly.

oh wtf I used to have more than two posts *twitch* musta been a different account /sigh nevermind -_-

----------


## Brent20

Worth a try I guess... 

Good luck to everyone!

----------


## Csaje

comment, yay .

----------


## TimmeH32

Maaan, loot cards!
Yes pleease!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Krillere

I can haz winz!

----------


## simmo

comment!  :Smile:

----------


## Bloomfalls

Count me in!

----------


## hayboy1213

Can't wait. Sounds sick!

----------


## KuRIoS

sounds cool

----------


## finalball

Posting here, hopefully I win haha xD

----------


## Dark Guild

Posting a comment.

----------


## coltcannon69

My favorite color is green.  :Smile: 

Oops I just posted here!

----------


## katarax

I'm loving this.

----------


## Dobbs

Cool contest.

----------


## lajbans

Hello there  :Big Grin:

----------


## [Royal]

posting.... hopefully I win xD

----------


## tkoreaper

Pick me =D

----------


## Tranquility [X]

My Comment. Worth a Try Isn't it??  :Smile:  

(EDIT: 72 Posts in 2 Hours!?)

----------


## Phygar

Entering the contest

----------


## [Sadistic]

omgnowaiaddme ;o

----------


## ßetray

I heard something about stuff happening hurz

----------


## Tanfastic

Good to see they gave some for a cool contest! Can't wait to see who wins!

----------


## Laniax

Awesom-o


entering contest

----------


## Hasselhoff

Of course I'm in.

----------


## Zorek

Omg, this is epic :]

----------


## Nazomi

*/posted comment here*

----------


## Aoric

Comment :]

----------


## Yuzar

Totally commented

----------


## Larsenrofl

Sweet, im in  :Big Grin:

----------


## xdarkaix

Lol they gave loot cards to a hacking website, thats hilarious. Oh well I'm in.

----------


## rdr1994

postin' :>

----------


## TechnoKilla

I wanna win  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuckerboy5

Ima postin  :Smile:

----------


## Ravenheart

Awesome!
Ravenheart posts his comment too..  :Wink:

----------


## gezus

Contests are FUN!

----------


## Nyu²²²

Commenting because I'm so naive to hope I'll get a card.

----------


## Dedmytas

Awesomeness, good luck all x]

----------


## mgscs

I belive in pokemon!

*plz pick me plz pick me*

(::

----------


## Elysium40

Omg did i win!

----------


## Stoneguts

This would be my comment.. Rightt now!

----------


## gippy

i have more than 3 posts!

and i don't have to answer a question i don't know to maybe win!

Victory!

----------


## RyeRye

Commented  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wqyne

Commented xd

----------


## Jason_The_Exploiter

count me in, *rub's the belly of his chinese budda* good luck all

----------


## champion538

Comment. Hope I win.

----------


## i2lurchi

Mmowned ftw

----------


## whitekidney

Ohai, posting. Hope i win.  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

I'm different, so I got no comment.

----------


## EddyEvil

Sounds great! I hope I win. :P

----------


## 2dgreengiant

LolComment?

----------


## YungJezus

posting! would be awesome if i win

----------


## boysanchess

count me in ;D fun to see constest around here

----------


## ChickenForce

Wooooah~~ Lucky roll.

----------


## Serae

Would love to enter, cheers! :]

----------


## Stecky

*BÄM* Comment.

----------


## Mellexx

bestcommentheresofar  :Big Grin:

----------


## InvaderGir

This be tha comment mon.
U can send the cards now :]

----------


## TSBowsta

ohai there

----------


## aurevoir1

still ballin

----------


## Illidan_000

I'm in! Good luck to everybody.

----------


## skiter

Commented *crosses fingers*

----------


## GoldDean

Phat lewtz

----------


## Wuf

Commented :I

----------


## chrisernja

/roll  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Snowee

Posting comment here :>

----------


## ketrish

posting comment here  :Wink:

----------


## euanc

posting...

----------


## Nonominator

And this one time at bandcamp...

----------


## Rockerfooi

Oh well, why not... 

Give teh loot \o/

----------


## Lolapa2k

Ussum comment

----------


## darkblood14

+ comment, gl

----------


## Pharia

Why hello there!

----------


## sdkphoenix

I think my post count is three... or it is now  :Big Grin: 

i'd love the tabard if i win :s

----------


## Morphh

Im in Hope I win the pinyata ^.^

----------


## lothaer

sign me up  :Big Grin:

----------


## alinaya

I'll enter  :Smile:

----------


## phrito

Count me in!

----------


## Moaradin

posting comment.

----------


## SpiritWolf

*Inserts Comment here!*

----------


## tolana

Looks nice. 

/tolana

----------


## -Ryuk-

*Would be awesome to win.

Would really lighten up my week after losing 2 80's and 4 60+'s. (Idiot Hacker )*

----------


## lemonzie

Entering the competition

----------


## FEUP

*GIEF

(filler)*

----------


## ElcyionLacar

Reply ylper

----------


## haxxarn

signed for phat lewt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## asvo007

Awesomeness  :Big Grin:

----------


## Festigio

Posting, Posting.

----------


## Storm301

No commented

----------


## Vvalken

hope i win

----------


## Esset

Holy sh*t I just commented!

----------


## The Lex

I'm in!

----------


## Kitsuji

Woot! Thanks WoWLootcards! *This is my post x]*

----------


## AKTidus

Lets try luck!

----------


## Dalmaska

in before the end of the contest and hope to win  :Smile:

----------


## Cazki

Hoping for the best  :Frown:

----------


## corpsebride

posted here!!

----------


## Amirite

I'm in for sure!

----------


## xwinterx

yaga yaga yaga! sweet lewtz

----------


## Errage

Sure why not.

----------


## Schönborn

I was here :wave:

----------


## Darknights

i can haz loot plx?
lol :P this looks cool

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Just posting here

----------


## grak

Commenting : )

----------


## Envision

Interesting.

----------


## JimmyTheGoat

Posting comment  :Smile:

----------


## Lohev

*Insert awesome comment* :wave:

----------


## kcall20

lawl post?

----------


## etream85

Hai to you. =)

----------


## phat

Ghostlands EU FTW!

----------


## keaarori

the cake is a lie

----------


## Subset

I posted here.

----------


## Blinky

Wow already 11 sides of comments? I hope I'm one of the three lucky winners!

----------


## hoboonaparkbench

Comment ho!

----------


## klkl

a comment!  :Smile:

----------


## kasuturo

i can haz lewtz?

----------


## warsheep

I'll pitch in too then - doesn't hurt to try. Good luck to everyone... Though I secretly hope you all lose.

----------


## xUrbanx

*Icanpostherez?*

----------


## Grim32

Sounds fun. Here's a post from me!

----------


## Dragonshadow

Posting for teh lulz

----------


## GrecoISU

Posting hoping to win!

----------


## InFlames

commenting aswell  :Stick Out Tongue:  gl everyone!

----------


## Mr.Ice.Cold

Posting, gl everyone.

----------


## Gehen

Comment Posted by Thursday, June 17th

----------


## Kanora

id love one of those codes

----------


## theonebread

I'll just leave this here. :wiggle:

----------


## Noloony

Better late then never but here it goes :P > so now im Posting my Comment

----------


## hurly1223

/roll 100-100

----------


## Vaudville

Rollin' rollin' rollin'....

----------


## Ziddy1337

This is a reply in this thread for this contest.

----------


## aaronblyth

in soviet russia comment posts you

----------


## Bay1

I am posting a comment.

----------


## zlo

*Sweeet D-: (FLILLERLERER)*

----------


## mobikenobi

i like te lewts

----------


## BoogieWithStu

I, for one, welcome our new insect overlords. I'd like to remind them that as a trusted TV personality I could be helpful in rounding up others to toil in their underground sugar caves.

----------


## dr00dsteve

Posting for cards

----------


## Silentnvd

Comment Posted right now. WAIT NO NOW. WAIT NO NOW. WAIT NO OK NOW ok now? oh ok now

----------


## ClearFlare

Im a COMMENT whore.

----------


## Hewit

won't hurt trying >>

----------


## deathmatron

Dibs!
Filler

----------


## yoyoyo

Sign me up  :Smile:

----------


## Toastie!

Going for gold.

----------


## Naravus

Obligatory free stuff post.

----------


## Hellgawd

SUP BRO.
Count me in

----------


## sharpes123

Sweet, this is a great idea!
Another valid reason to keep MMOwned as my homepage :3.
/signforcontest

----------


## Janube

3/200. The odds are not good for ol' me.

----------


## FetusRape

Well, why not.

----------


## Kaiservolk3

Spam comment  :Big Grin:

----------


## ako1123

i hope i win...hehehe

----------


## rudydimacali

/comment.

xD

----------


## Scrubs

Oh hello. MW2 is fun.

----------


## Dist719

commenting.

----------


## hackerlol

Commenting...

----------


## Daggers54

Commented.

----------


## 7itanium

Comment posted

----------


## sn4rk

Mmowned TCG Loot Contest <3

----------


## hoikutzooi

hmmm 14 pages already?! T____T

----------


## leetkezzer

Fo shizzle!

----------


## Denial is Ok

*COMMENT HERE* Epicsweetuberleetness! that's a word isn't it?

----------


## Mildan

15 pages..? Wow... That's a lot of people.

But I just left a comment so why wouldnt you give it to me?  :Big Grin:

----------


## elusivecorn

posting comment here

----------


## Boojayah

Woot, I totally want that tabard!

----------


## omglol12345

Hope its mine but good luck to everyone!

----------


## oekel

comment  :Big Grin:

----------


## primeru333

Random pick

----------


## thedruid

I LAJK FRI ITENS. GIEF PLZ xD

----------


## silverjax

amg commented!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Demonshade

why not :P

----------


## Dale93

Comment, plix wtb the tabard :< 

Also, this aint EU/US-restricted, right?

----------


## jamalc

posting here

----------


## illegalalien

i win  :Big Grin:  comment here

----------


## Konkar

C-c-c-combobreaker (im in!) :P

----------


## DSJ

Comment....

----------


## DaSoul

<your advertisement here> =) thanks a lot!

----------


## soto

postin it up

----------


## MaiN

I can haz?

----------


## Roflmoa

<insert comment here>

----------


## matiwariat

they see me postin, they hatin...

so wheres my cookies?

----------


## Karja

Sounds cool, reporting to duty

----------


## Syncness

Posting a comment.

----------


## Weekday

*Comment*

----------


## Mrrgrrbl

/roll 
I'm in~!  :Smile:

----------


## sbeanie

Sign me up guys  :Smile:

----------


## Villero

comment :Smile:  (filler)

----------


## Beffos

Adding a comming right now, right here  :Smile:

----------


## Loki Cola

*crosses fingers*

----------


## MegL

this_is_a_comment

----------


## wyzo

Coment  :Stick Out Tongue:  HOPE I WIN

----------


## BlackPhynix

Yeah.. i´m in  :Wink:

----------


## Disphotic

oh hai there

----------


## Goshujinsama

post post post

----------


## Vig

Omgar omgar!
I has posted?

----------


## volitle

writing something random to try win this phat lootz 0.0

----------


## Jinchuuruki07

Posting comment

----------


## oe2fast4u

lolwhat? im just here fofun

----------


## slik2000

nice im in

----------


## LuBu

Commented now

----------


## Pyre284

Posting reply atm!

----------


## naxos92

"Comment" Lucky me I just had 3 posts  :Big Grin:  I read mostly here.

----------


## Mr Barbeque

Commenting  :Big Grin:

----------


## dongel

roflpost! lol lol

----------


## kiraveli

Sounds fun, posting !

----------


## Swinder

Win! Win! Win!

----------


## Thunderofnl

PMAO: Posting my ass off  :Big Grin:

----------


## SweatyBawls

posting my comment too! nice rewards

----------


## gotforce

posting ;D

----------


## greekhuman

Posting Comment here

----------


## L33tgamer85

look look here's my comment lol. gl every1

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

I believe I should get it since the entry date is my birthday  :Embarrassment:  Gief as present.
Commented aswell  :Smile:

----------


## LindeCutah

LindeCutah comments!  :Smile:

----------


## kamoz

Commented  :Smile:

----------


## Oldchap

This is a comment.

----------


## Medzii

_Epic, Here is my comment_

----------


## Vindex

Woot :'D
Gimme! [x

----------


## Narudan

So many comments.

----------


## Horneh

Just posting =]

----------


## flaxe

Good luck everybody!

----------


## Saridormi

Incoming Comment. :>

----------


## Alexial

*comment*!

Reply to the contest! *crosses fingers*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Valmere

posting a comment for loot. c'mon tabard!

----------


## esimia

Commenting <3
it said to leave a comment soooo,
Wow is my anti drug. dont have enough money for drugs cuz im paying for wow. not enough time to do the drugs cuz im playing wow! =P

----------


## henrikhansen

Tabard of flame<3 Commenting.

----------


## Scy

Just for the sake of entering.

----------


## WarDrum

Can I has?

----------


## ssshooterzzz

posting  :Smile:

----------


## thekrazyking

I think I have more than 3 posts =).

----------


## greg098

comment  :Smile:

----------


## Trygve

Crosses my fingers  :Big Grin:

----------


## makasante

Goodluck everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## fungames

Bow chickada wow wow!

----------


## Bubblewin

bubblewin reporting in.

----------


## united66

Random Number Generator, bear with me!

----------


## Horneyyy

Commenting... :P

Good luck everyone.

----------


## topalsinek

im always a unlucky person but lets try

----------


## Meppuh

Comment n___n

----------


## Amelol

Posting in this thread of win!

----------


## GnomeSane?

pick me  :Big Grin:

----------


## zxzwa

gimme gimme gimmee that oughta do it.

----------


## Orbitt

Comment :P

----------


## Dragonshadow

Entering Remus in since he's unable to at the moment or anytime soon.

----------


## Andros

Useless sentences:
Avocado is equal to sublimial cake.
Maryland is a kind of chips
The bread of ashes ascends to the Twilight; New Moon
Users of the iPhone R experiencing more breast-cancer than users of the iLuvGreenPeaCe

In other words:
AndrosRin

----------


## Kirsebaer

Posting a comment  :Smile: 

I luv loot  :Smile:

----------


## Chrommie

Postin'.
Keep up the good work guys!

----------


## s_e_a_n_66

Post! This is a comment.

----------


## L0lz0r

Posting in an epic thread :P

----------


## Rezzi

Posting comment here

----------


## michael93

Awesome, im up for it :Smile:  

Good job getting a TCG contest to mmowed:>

----------


## Ground Zero

Currently at this point in the thread you have a 1 in 100 chance of winning something.

Good Luck!

(300th post)

----------


## youawfulme

Nice one, 'tis a good idea  :Smile:

----------


## ToR

Woo i'd love to win one  :Smile:

----------


## Jchunx

Posting here!  :Big Grin: 

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## JohnMcCain

Comment...

----------


## CuT

Awesome contest! Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## MCdeathMC

sounds kool lol *hopes he wins tabard*

----------


## irepposT

Fingers crossed :3

----------


## poisoncandyman

entry comment

----------


## Multitask

posting comment

----------


## Fuzzytoes

Posted! I hope I win something neat!

----------


## Arcabro

Commenting for greater justice!

----------


## ihoax

Very cool contest, hopefully i'll win =)

----------


## Ceilie

Sounds fun! I'm in :3

----------


## Tobii

poop! (filler)

----------


## Danne206

commenting.

----------


## chameleon

weeeeeee posting my reply here!

----------


## araknidude

Sure why not. Count me in.

----------


## Pinto12

I'd like that tabard the most...I hope it burns me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rain321cz

Posting comment!

----------


## Zeratul001

I love you. <3

----------


## Pukka

Me likey lootey!

----------


## 2dgreengiant

At first I thought they had actually made a physical MMOwned card like plastic etc and just added the code on but w/e haha ill make my own one muhahaha

----------


## warbringer228

Commenting for entry!

----------


## SuperChickenofDoom

post a comment here!

----------


## Knayd

Posting in epic TCG thread

----------


## glithe

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeello.  :Smile:

----------


## Zaxic

Let the poor man win, let the rich man sin. I am here for the prize, I am here to rise. I shine like a diamond, I am sharp like a diamond, this is where I belong, World of Warcraft forever and ever. MMowned is in my blood, in my veins, in your brains. We have suddenly taken control of your strains.

----------


## Shinganami

Not sure if I've already posted

----------


## Wilkey

Meeeeeee pick wilkeyyyyyyyy <3

----------


## Valc

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Warriar

Posting Comment Now. :]

----------


## restlesspyro

Hey!!!! :P

----------


## Bpc501

Shalom and Mazeltov if I get picked  :Big Grin:

----------


## gtrroolz

Im Rick James B*tch

Comment  :Big Grin:

----------


## alj03

I LIKE TURTLES.

Meh comment.

<3

----------


## rindy

GL all who have entered

----------


## wowsc4p3

i want it  :Big Grin:

----------


## kazoooka

I really would like some Loot °_° Like everyone in WoW ^^

----------


## Zomtorg

BEST thing ever! COMMENTED  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jordansterk

Mmowned FTW!

Posting

----------


## adren4lin.

Post count of 3? Check.
Comment posted? ... Check!

----------


## gauta

Well I'm in  :Big Grin:

----------


## xpcpro

comeeent..

----------


## wickermanz

This is me commenting

----------


## Sariam1992

Epic!

*filler*

----------


## n1ck301

Oh hi thar

----------


## delatharis

[03:29:30] /roll
[03:29:31] Delatharis rolls 1 (1-100)
[03:29:32] ... -.-
[03:29:37] f**k...

----------


## Supcaza

Cool Im in :3 x x x

----------


## zeduck

ohw hai ^_^

----------


## pewpewboltz

Woah nice comment posted! ^^

----------


## lSaturnl

yeah i posted

----------


## ChildeRoland

Comment  :Smile:

----------


## pekmak01

Here we go guys!

----------


## Shaquillle

This is a reply to the contest  :Smile:

----------


## dw~

Ihazjustposted
This will be so win  :Smile:

----------


## Mitron

Post o win ? :O

----------


## rayray

commented.

----------


## Cocco

Comment.

Thanks!

----------


## garfieldfan

Yo, Commented. 
Thank you!
~Garfieldfan

----------


## conflit

commented!
thank you

----------


## Kanwlol

Super mega awesome

----------


## Chesuk

I will give it a shot.
Hope i win <3

----------


## 1337pyro

comment  :Smile:

----------


## MoD

! commentored has I

----------


## ximen

*Gief! I'm in
*

----------


## daithi112

_Postin' a comment here._

----------


## Remus

posting for the lulz, and entry ofc.

----------


## Reflection

Gz to unknown winners!

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Gz to unknown winners!


Can't be bias now can we, but they are unknown! Congratulations all who won!

----------


## Mrrgrrbl

GZ to the winners!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## KuRIoS

Big congratulations to the winners, hopefully you will hang around and start posting a bit more  :Wink:

----------


## -Ryuk-

*Gratz all 

Shame I didnt win tho*

----------


## EcHoEs

Gz to winners  :Smile:

----------


## Jason_The_Exploiter

GZ to winner's just dont stay leechers forever..

----------


## Ubermutant2

I like chicken.

----------

